# Bleeding from vagina - not pregnant



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

One of my doves (9 months old) from a fawn x variegated pairing is bleeding from the vagina. She has never even seen a male so no possible pregnancy/miscarriage. Any ideas what this might be?


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Take her to a vet ASAP


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

If you are asking because you do not have a vet who is really familiar with mice, and you can absolutely rule out miscarriages and such; then guessing from your description, the likely suspects are: UTI (antibiotics), and genital mycoplasmosis causing a few things, including pyometra (antibiotics, + spaying, haven't heard of this in mice though). Also could be a uterine tumor, which can cause a lot of pain, but tends to be more blood then the previous two, or uterine cysts (more common in does who have never gotten pregnant).

Hope you can get in right away to a vet, being it is Sunday. Good luck! Let us know how it goes?
Zanne


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, there was a lot of blood so I would assume a tumour, although any of those could be possible. Overnight one of her sisters also developed a lump on their neck...coincidence? Unfortunately there were no symptoms of whatever caused the bleeding until midday today where she was sat on her own away from the best (despite the cold) and the bleeding was obvious upon handling. Unfortunately, she quickly went downhill and died in my hands earlier on  I can only take comfort in that she was kept warm and comfortable until she went. She was a beautiful mouse and had a lovely nature. She will be missed


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Oh no.  I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

sorry for your loss, sadly if one of her sisters has a lump too then you could have a problem in your dove line.


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

It's not a dove line, but yes I believe that there is a genetic predisposition to tumours stemming from my variegated - from my original trio, one female developed a tumour which spread to her chest and had to be pts about a month ago, and the other female was infertile and died suddenly at about 10 months-1 year old. From the f1 mating, two daughters also developed tumours (one is still alive and doing very well), and it appears it has spread through this out-cross as well. However, as far as I know this has not been an issue in any of the male offspring. As I am not breeding any more this isn't really an issue, I just wonder how many of the siblings in this litter will also develop problems (all but two have inherited the tendency to be overweight from the fawn mother, but so far no others have showed signs of ill-health).


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

sorry i should have read it again you clearly said she was dove but from different parents.
Why are you not breeding anymore?


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

I stopped breeding basically as I don't have the resources to keep on lots of males, and I find it too upsetting to cull. Really enjoyed raising the litters that I have though and love all the mice I have left


----------

